# Kernledersattel (Brooks) auf dem MTB?



## thenktor (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Da ich jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen habe, dass die Kernledersättel so gut für den Hintern sein sollen, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob das auch jemand auf dem MTB fährt. Habe hier im Forum eigentlich nur Singlespeeder und Retrobikes damit gefunden, aber da wohl eher wegen der Optik statt der Funktion.
Die Optik der "Race/MTB" Versionen finde ich eigentlich auch ganz schick (wenn auch nicht unbedingt auf meinem Stevens S6), aber hat halt auch kaum jemand 

Also dann mal 3 Fragen:
1. Findet ihr die Dinger auch auf dem MTB sinnvoll/bequem?
2. Färben die Schwarzen ab und sollte man dann lieber einen Braunen nehmen?
3. Ist dieser "Umbau" echt so einfach:














Die normalen Rennsättel sind nämlich sauteuer


----------



## Velopax (5. Januar 2009)

thenktor schrieb:


> 1. Findet ihr die Dinger auch auf dem MTB sinnvoll/bequem?


Find die Sättel auf jeden Rad sinnvoll und vorallem bequem, und die Retro
Optik ist nicht der Hauptgrund sondern nur der Bonus


thenktor schrieb:


> 2. Färben die Schwarzen ab und sollte man dann lieber einen Braunen nehmen?


Jeder Brooks kann abfärben, wenn der beschissen/garnicht oder falsch
behandelt/gepflegt wird, zumindest auf Hosen aus Baumwolle die noch hell
sind, bei Radhosen unproblematisch.
Ich hab bei Kundenrädern schon unendlich viele ruinierte Brooks gesehen
nach weniger wie 6 Monate, aber auch gut geplegte, gehegte und benutzte
die recht betagt waren jedoch top aussahen


thenktor schrieb:


> 3. Ist dieser "Umbau" echt so einfach?


JA 


thenktor schrieb:


> Die normalen Rennsättel sind nämlich sauteuer


Brooks Sättel sind alle nicht wirklich billig, einige Modelle sogar richtig
teuer, betrachte es eher als Langzeitinvestment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thenktor (5. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> Jeder Brooks kann abfÃ¤rben, wenn der beschissen/garnicht oder falsch
> behandelt/gepflegt wird, zumindest auf Hosen aus Baumwolle die noch hell
> sind, bei Radhosen unproblematisch.
> Ich hab bei KundenrÃ¤dern schon unendlich viele ruinierte Brooks gesehen
> ...


Und die richtige Pflege wÃ¤re dann? Ab und zu mal einfetten und abwischen? Sollte ja kein Hexenwerk sein 
Da ich mit allen erdenklichen Hosen auf meinem Rad sitze (z.B. auch Jeans) wÃ¤re AbfÃ¤rben schon problematisch. Vielleicht dann lieber einen honigfarbenen nehmen, der ist doch nicht eingefÃ¤rbt, oder?



Velopax schrieb:


> JA


Cool 



Velopax schrieb:


> Brooks SÃ¤ttel sind alle nicht wirklich billig, einige Modelle sogar richtig
> teuer, betrachte es eher als Langzeitinvestment.


Das stimmt schon. Ich sehe aber nicht wirklich die Preisdifferenz zwischen dem B17 (ebay 50 â¬) und den RennsÃ¤tteln wie Swift (ebay 100 â¬) oder Swallow (ebay 130 â¬) ein. Da bezahlt man doch nuur den sportlichen Look 

PS: http://www.wallbike.com/content/butchering.html


----------



## tombrider (5. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre seit 1989 an zwei meiner 3 Räder gefederte Brooks. 
Vorteile: 
1. Der Sattel paßt sich dem Allerwertesten an, ich habe trotz vieler Versuche bislang nichts vergleichbares gefunden, wo ich auch noch nach 6 Stunden Geländefahrt bequem drauf sitzen kann. Ist aber wie ein Paar guter Schuhe: Paßt nicht jedem!
2. Die Federung schluckt viel weg, wenn man nicht jeden Schlag von hinten in die Bandscheiben bekommen will, dann ist das sehr komfortabel und vermutlich auch gesund.
3. Er atmet und nimmt Feuchtigkeit auf, man ist viel weniger verschwitzt zwischen den Beinen 

Nachteile:
1.Der Sattel ist sauschwer.
2. Er färbt tatsächlich ab, vor allem im Neuzustand.
3. Man muß ihn hegen und pflegen.
4. Mir sind viele Brooks gebrochen (drum suche ich ja nach einer Alternative), innerhalb von etwas über 100.000 MTB-Kilometern, das meiste davon Gelände, dreimal  an der Einstellschraube und dreimal am Gestell vor der Sattelklemme.

Alles in allem also ein sehr teurer, schwerer, aber unvergleichlicher Sattel.


----------



## tombrider (5. Januar 2009)

thenktor schrieb:


> Und die richtige Pflege wäre dann? Ab und zu mal einfetten und abwischen? Sollte ja kein Hexenwerk sein
> Da ich mit allen erdenklichen Hosen auf meinem Rad sitze (z.B. auch Jeans) wäre Abfärben schon problematisch. Vielleicht dann lieber einen honigfarbenen nehmen, der ist doch nicht eingefärbt, oder?



Im Neuzustand mit dunkler Hose fahren oder altes T-shirt drüberlegen. Danach nur von unten fetten (aber mit speziellem Leder-Hartfett!), die Abfärbung ist dann minimal, auf ner Jeans ist das egal. Eine weiße Hose solltest Du darauf nicht tragen.


----------



## thenktor (5. Januar 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Nachteile:
> 1.Der Sattel ist sauschwer.
> 4. Mir sind viele Brooks gebrochen (drum suche ich ja nach einer Alternative), innerhalb von etwas über 100.000 MTB-Kilometern, das meiste davon Gelände, dreimal  an der Einstellschraube und dreimal am Gestell vor der Sattelklemme.



Mal die sauteuren Titan Versionen probiert? Leichter und eventuell stabiler?


----------



## tombrider (5. Januar 2009)

thenktor schrieb:


> Mal die sauteuren Titan Versionen probiert? Leichter und eventuell stabiler?



Nein, hab mir jeweils ein gebrauchtes Modell besorgt. Bekommt man oft ungepflegt, spröde und rissig für wenig Geld.


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte jahrelang einen Brooks Conquest All Terrain auf meinem Touren ATB.
Bilder und Daten stehen hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2976799&postcount=8

Es gibt nix bequemeres als so einen Sattel. Ist aber sicher Geschmackssache.
Nur ist der mir zu breit und ich teste z.Z. einige andere die dem Brooks aber nicht das Wasser reichen können.

Auf meinem Fully hatte ich den auch mal getestet, aber fürs sportliche "hinter den Sattel gehen" ist der zu breit. Also kam dort ein Fizik Nisene drauf, den finde ich auch bequem.

Sollte mir keiner der anderen Sättel zusagen, mache ich auf das ATB wieder den All Terrain. Es liegen also zwei Brooks bei mir rum, die ich aber nicht weggebe.

Vor Jahren hatte ich mal den Tip gelesen, den Sattel VOR dem ersten Gebrauch im Backofen auf einem Backblech mit dem Sattelfett zusammen auf 50°C zu erwärmen, ca. 30-45Min. man sollte Backpapier unterlegen.
Das Sattelfett wird dann flüssig und dieses dann von UNTEN mit einem Pinsel auftragen.
So 2-3x wiederholen bis es oben gleichmäßig rauskommt.
Das habe ich dann bei meinem 2. Sattel gemacht und spare mir das häufige Fetten von oben und das seit mehr als 6 Jahren.
Vorteil ist auch das der Sattel nicht färbt.
Edit: Das gilt für eine farbige Hose... Weiße würde ich nicht nehmen. 

Nachfärben geht gut mit einem Edding, oder Schuhcreme.


----------



## tombrider (5. Januar 2009)

Ist kein Hexenwerk. Im Neuzustand einmal rundum fetten, danach alle drei Monate von unten mit einer Zahnbürste einfetten, das wars. Plastiktüte unter den Sattel stopfen, wenn man mal eine Pause macht sollte er nicht einregnen (wobei es kein Weltuntergang ist, wenn es vereinzelt doch mal passiert!).
Im Gelände hinter den Sattel zu gehen und vor allem wieder zurückzukommen ohne daß man sich ungeplant die Hose auszieht, ist beim All Terrain tatsächlich etwas schwieriger, aber geht mit etwas Übung. Hab die Brooks-Schilder hinten abmontiert, die stören bei solchen Aktionen zusätzlich.


----------



## Velopax (5. Januar 2009)

Lederfett ist grundsätzlich schonmal das Falsche, Fett macht das Leder 
weich und sorgt dafür, dass das Leder nicht mehr atmet, weich wird der
Sattel durchs fahren, wenn du es künstlich beschleunigst durch Fett oder Öl
verkürzt du die Lebensdauer des Sattels, das gemeine ist, bist du recht 
leicht dauert es erheblich länger den Sattel einzufahren, 
Das beste Pflegemittel ist meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach Sno-Seal,
benutz ich auch für meine Wanderstiefel.
Hab die Sättel (alles B17, das bequemste was ich kenne), vor dem ersten fahren 
erstmal präpariert, heisst mit Fön erwärmt und dann Sno-Seal auf Ober- und Unterseite 
aufgebracht durch die wärme wirds vom Leder sofort aufgenommen, das in meheren Durchläufen
aussen schön polieren, und ab und zu mal aussen neu draufmachen und polieren, so färbt auch ein
schwarzer nicht ab und so kann Wasser dem Leder kaum was anhaben, Wasser ist das Hauptproblem.
Trozdem den Sattel durch abdecken vor Nässe schützen.


----------



## tombrider (5. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> Lederfett ist grundsätzlich schonmal das Falsche, Fett macht das Leder
> weich und sorgt dafür, dass das Leder nicht mehr atmet, weich wird der
> Sattel durchs fahren, wenn du es künstlich beschleunigst durch Fett oder Öl
> verkürzt du die Lebensdauer des Sattels, das gemeine ist, bist du recht
> ...




Das ist korrekt! Auf keinen Fall Leder-Creme!!! Das Leder wird weich und längt sich dann!
Drum wie gesagt nur Leder-Hartfett, also richtiges Sattelfett oder das ganz bröckelige von Erdal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thenktor (5. Januar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Edit: Das gilt für eine farbige Hose... Weiße würde ich nicht nehmen.



Weiße besitze ich nichtmal


----------



## Velopax (5. Januar 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt! Auf keinen Fall Leder-Creme!!! Das Leder wird weich und längt sich dann!
> Drum wie gesagt nur Leder-Hartfett, also richtiges Sattelfett oder das ganz bröckelige von Erdal!



NEIN überhaupt kein Fett

Das ist das beste


----------



## tombrider (5. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> NEIN überhaupt kein Fett



Ach so, ja, logisch, wenn Du es sagst, auch das original Brooks-Sattelfett ist für Sättel natürlich völlig ungeeignet!


----------



## thenktor (5. Januar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Auf meinem Fully hatte ich den auch mal getestet, aber fürs sportliche "hinter den Sattel gehen" ist der zu breit. Also kam dort ein Fizik Nisene drauf, den finde ich auch bequem.



Wie brreit ist der All Terrain? Ich habe gerade mal meinen aktuellen Sattel gemessen. Der hat 28 cm x 14 cm. Finde ich von der Größe so recht gut.
Der B17 ist ja schon 17 cm breit, wird wahrscheinlich auch schon zu viel sein


----------



## Velopax (5. Januar 2009)

Gibt den B17N, N für Narrow der ist 155mm breit


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Januar 2009)

So, ich war mal im Keller zum messen.
Die beiden Brooks All Terrain sind 160 bzw. 163mm breit.
Ein Specialized Phenom Gel 143 ist 142mm breit, es fehlt 1mm. 
Jeweils an der breitesten Stelle gemessen.
Edit, jetzt habe ich die anderen auch mal gemessen.

Fizik Nisene (älter) 135mm, auf meinem AM Fully
Fizik Aliante (neu) 140mm, noch nicht mit gefahren, auf dem ATB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thenktor (5. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Info. Da ist der Narrow ja kaum schmäler mit seinen 155 mm. Am besten man nimmt einfach die Flex und macht links und recht schnipp-schnapp


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (5. Januar 2009)

thenktor schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da ich jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen habe, dass die Kernledersättel so gut für den Hintern sein sollen, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob das auch jemand auf dem MTB fährt. Habe hier im Forum eigentlich nur Singlespeeder und Retrobikes damit gefunden, aber da wohl eher wegen der Optik statt der Funktion.
> Die Optik der "Race/MTB" Versionen finde ich eigentlich auch ganz schick (wenn auch nicht unbedingt auf meinem Stevens S6), aber hat halt auch kaum jemand
> 
> ...


----------



## thenktor (5. Januar 2009)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Stevens S6 einen gefederten Brooks, kommt gut.



Hast ein Bild? Wär saucool  

PS: Übrigend ne geile Konstruktion hast du da mit dem RC-Car-Dämpfer als Kettenspanner


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (5. Januar 2009)

thenktor schrieb:


> Hast ein Bild? Wär saucool
> 
> PS: Übrigend ne geile Konstruktion hast du da mit dem RC-Car-Dämpfer als Kettenspanner



Die Konstruktion hat sich erledigt, am S6 funktioniert es im Moment ohne 
Kettenspanner, das alte Stevens steht im Keller.

Ich schau mal, daß ich eine digitale Kamera bekomme, dann stelle ich ein Bild ins Forum.( Ich knipse normalerweise mit Ilford FP4 )


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (6. Januar 2009)

thenktor schrieb:


> Hast ein Bild? Wär saucool
> 
> 
> 
> Bild ist im Album eingefügt.


----------



## thenktor (6. Januar 2009)

Danke. Hat irgendwie ne spezielle Note, finde ich


----------



## k.wein (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich fahre normalerweise nur AX - Lightness Endurance Sättel und einen Flite auf meinen Rädern.
Besonders auf den AX Sätteln sitze ich sehr gut, auch 5 - 6 Stunden.
An meinem Alltagsrad habe ich jetzt den Brooks Conquest montiert.
Der Sattel ist wirklich gut aber ein Knarzgeräusch ist mein ständiger Begleiter.
Wenn ich das Gestell im Bereich der Spannschraube fette ist nur für 1 - 2 Tage Ruhe.
Ich habe sogar den vorderen Bereich vom Sattelgestell mit Schrumpfschlauch versehen, aber nichts hilft dauerhaft.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------

